# Albino pythons



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't wait till offspring's from this bloodline is out and and available to the public! Truly an amazing specimen!!! will change the hobby for sure!







Albino spotted python


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 11, 2010)

Bit behind the times eh?


----------



## bally (Jan 11, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Bit behind the times eh?



actually, i had herd that snake ranch had found one, but it's still very exiting, even now lol. 

Look how gorgeous it is!!!


----------



## aprice (Jan 11, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Bit behind the times eh?


 
And i thought you blokes in the NT were behind the times


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

Common guys, I know it's been there for a while, but I just thought I would share my excitement with the herp community lol...


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 11, 2010)

aprice said:


> And i thought you blokes in the NT were behind the times



Take it easy! 

Just keep in mind where *ALL* of the albino pythons available have come form so far!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 11, 2010)

I prefer normal animals, but hey each to there own.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 11, 2010)

Yuck. It's all mutated. Those eyes are ugly.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

well i like it haha


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 11, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I can't wait till offspring's from this bloodline is out and and available to the public! Truly an amazing specimen!!! will change the hobby for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL , how old are you? hehe


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Albino*



D3pro said:


> actually, i had herd that snake ranch had found one



is that the albino Olive your talking about? or have they actually found a albino spotted python?

and what the?!, Albino Spotted Python......with no spots? lmao

albino olive WAY better


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

Albino spotted python... the appeal is that you get a gorgeous python that doesn't grow 4 meters... and spotted pythons can be very dull, so this is big step up (in my opinion anyway)


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 11, 2010)

The offspring would be worth a bit, only if they where 100% albino though. I would still get one


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 11, 2010)

It doesnt matter what people say about it being found and that the person who posted this needs to get with the time ; either way its a beautiful snake and just admire don't point fingers.


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 11, 2010)

M a n i f i c e n t.......................


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> LOL , how old are you? hehe



19 lol,
I only started collecting snakes 4 months ago... lol was I meant to know everything automatically?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

nathan09 said:


> is that the albino Olive your talking about? or have they actually found a albino spotted python?
> 
> and what the?!, Albino Spotted Python......with no spots? lmao
> 
> albino olive WAY better


 
It has spots! haha lmao


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> LOL , how old are you? hehe


 
Hahaha!

I went to school with him. . He's 19....


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 11, 2010)

D3pro said:


> 19 lol,
> I only started collecting snakes 4 months ago... lol was I meant to know everything automatically?


 

aahhh That explains it.. all good tiger!

I really like albino maccys but coulden't afford to spend 7k on a pr of hets .. Guess I might get some in another 10 years like everyone else...

Wait to you see some other morths then. haha

I will look out for threads starting with "omg omg omg" hehe


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 11, 2010)

You wouldn't think he was Married and had a Child aye, lol...


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris89 said:


> You wouldn't think he was Married with a Child aye, lol...



I'm not married to a child lol...

I have a wife and a child lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 11, 2010)

is this male cow defecation or is it true


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> is this male cow defecation or is it true


 
Which part?


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 11, 2010)

brilliant!


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 11, 2010)

the whole albino thing, or is it just photoshopeD?


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

this isn't about my family life chris lol...


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> the whole albino thing, or is it just photoshopeD?



totally real


----------



## JasonL (Jan 11, 2010)

D3pro said:


> 19 lol,
> I only started collecting snakes 4 months ago... lol was I meant to know everything automatically?



Yes, of course.... 

I like the albino spotteds, I think they are the best of all the albino aussies available atm... though I would not be willing to pay for one of course, I will just stick to breeding albino mice and rats untill albino spotteds are $250 each....


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Yes, of course....
> 
> I like the albino spotteds, I think they are the best of all the albino aussies available atm... though I would not be willing to pay for one of course, I will just stick to breeding albino mice and rats untill albino spotteds are $250 each....



haha... someday


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

way more prettier then this one...
(in my opinion)






Burmese Spotted Python


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 11, 2010)

It has Spots? dosnt look like it in the picture


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2010)

nathan09 said:


> It has Spots? dosnt look like it in the picture



look closely, it has slightly darker blotches on it's skin


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 11, 2010)

meh, maybe if it was a better photo, i prefer the OAlbino Olive , but would never get one


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 11, 2010)

Albino Macs are the best looking albino pythons we have IMO, Would love to know how SR are coming along with the breeding of hets, etc.
Also Id love to get hold of some of the 'burmese' macs aswell...I really like the look of them.


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 12, 2010)

Burmese spotted what the?Yeah and I've got reticulated jungles and boa womas lol whats's next????????/


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> Burmese spotted what the?Yeah and I've got reticulated jungles and boa womas lol whats's next????????/



[unzipping sound] lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

:lol:

I think we were the only two that found that comic amusing :shock:


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

hahaha... one more time tho lol


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 12, 2010)

I know someone that has a pair of these.
Also i would love one... purely for the fact that its a spotted lol awesome species. but norms are better as if everything was albino we would have nothing natural lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

:shock: I only have one!


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> I know someone that has a pair of these.
> Also i would love one... purely for the fact that its a spotted lol awesome species. but norms are better as if everything was albino we would have nothing natural lol.



I wouldn't say better, prettier yes... but the reason it's exiting is because it's one more type of snake to collect!


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

Farma said:


> :shock: I only have one!


are you continuing the joke? lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

ok I'll stop now


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 12, 2010)

i thought that was all secret squirrel stuff? ya know pics have been flashed around before in the past but no on this the info to back it up, OR they don't want to disclose too much on the matter. so un till i see it for me self I'm calling BS to this one


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 12, 2010)

hahaha, trippa's (zip, lol)

is there really boa woma's and reticulated jungles? (please dont laugh too hard at me if its a stupid question) rofl


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

na but there are macs with a pattern like a burmese though!


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

olives are closely related with spotteds aren't they?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

they have been taken in and out of the liasis genus a few times now I think!
now their back to antersia


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

Farma said:


> they have been taken in and out of the liasis genus a few times now I think!
> now their back to antersia



they do have a few similarities... meh


----------



## JasonL (Jan 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> they do have a few similarities... meh



other than the 8 - 9 foot difference


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

JasonL said:


> other than the 8 - 9 foot difference



yeah apart from that lol


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> i thought that was all secret squirrel stuff? ya know pics have been flashed around before in the past but no on this the info to back it up, OR they don't want to disclose too much on the matter. so un till i see it for me self I'm calling BS to this one



the info is there Snake Ranch - Snake Ranch News


----------



## cris (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow what lovely snake so bland, colourless and prey like, still i guess they would look better than other albinos due to the shine. I got a new albino the other day and its better than any albino snake, its an albino rat!!! So over joyed at having such an exciting morph, fingers crossed i will be able to breed from it, time will tell :?

If breeders got serious with desinger ants rather than semi locale pure stuff, there would be much better weird looking critters than this(not to say i dont think thats the worst looking ant i have seen), but the popular trend is with deleterious morphs, although with that comes acceptance of hybridizing among the money makers... Its all illegal to breed in Qld though.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

cris said:


> Wow what lovely snake so bland, colourless and prey like, still i guess they would look better than other albinos due to the shine. I got a new albino the other day and its better than any albino snake, its an albino rat!!! So over joyed at having such an exciting morph, fingers crossed i will be able to breed from it, time will tell :?
> 
> If breeders got serious with desinger ants rather than semi locale pure stuff, there would be much better weird looking critters than this(not to say i dont think thats the worst looking ant i have seen), but the popular trend is with deleterious morphs, although with that comes acceptance of hybridizing among the money makers... Its all illegal to breed in Qld though.



Bland? normal spotted's are dull (excluding blonds) they are dull when they are born and the get even more dull as they mature. So to get nice morphs of a dull snake is a really good thing!!! I wouldn't want to change snakes like bredli's... sure some variations like the hypo's are nice, but it's more or less a bredli! 

Oh... and let's not turn this thread into a hybrid topic... lol otherwise it will go on and on and on...

Which would you guys prefer... (not thinking about price)




or





I actually can't decide, they are both so beautiful


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

the regular one


----------



## girdheinz (Jan 12, 2010)

As already mentioned hets were released this year for 7K a pair for those on their special list? Whomever they are.

Gird


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

girdheinz said:


> As already mentioned hets were released this year for 7K a pair for those on their special list? Whomever they are.
> 
> Gird



Isn't that their waiting list?


----------



## unique (Jan 12, 2010)

They are going to drop in price very fast...they are just too easy to keep and breed.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 12, 2010)

unique said:


> They are going to drop in price very fast...they are just too easy to keep and breed.


 
People said that about albino carpets too and it took a long time for the prices to come down on those.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

well I plan to buy a pair of albino's (darwin) from southern cross, I am getting an adult pair of bredli's soon and I will use this season money from the hatchies to pay for the price tag... I think it's worth it!!!


----------



## cris (Jan 12, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> People said that about albino carpets too and it took a long time for the prices to come down on those.



A long time? i guess that is subject to opinion on how long a long time is. Also Anteresia breed much faster than carpets so they should increase in numbers much faster, they would make a very good investment as far as investing in snakes goes. Well apart from the legalities of breeding them in Qld, would really be a pain if you spent many $$$$ only to have them taken, if you were considered to be breeding a mutation. I would want something in writting from the EPA if i was going to get any.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 12, 2010)

haha, cool, this is the 1st ive heard of albino anterasia.


Will


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah I think I will, if not, then I will get 100% hets and just one actual albino for myself


----------



## beeman (Jan 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> well I plan to buy a pair of albino's (darwin) from southern cross, I am getting an adult pair of bredli's soon and I will use this season money from the hatchies to pay for the price tag... I think it's worth it!!!


 

Ahh counting money before even having adult animals to breed with :shock:
Very ambitious.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

beeman said:


> Ahh counting money before even having adult animals to breed with :shock:
> Very ambitious.



Oh dont get me wrong, I'm not in it for the money, but the snakes I want are the expansive kind lol (GTP's, RPM's, Albinos) so I want to make my hobby pay for it's self rather then my wallet paying for it lol


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 12, 2010)

cris said:


> A long time? i guess that is subject to opinion on how long a long time is. Also Anteresia breed much faster than carpets so they should increase in numbers much faster, they would make a very good investment as far as investing in snakes goes. Well apart from the legalities of breeding them in Qld, would really be a pain if you spent many $$$$ only to have them taken, if you were considered to be breeding a mutation. I would want something in writting from the EPA if i was going to get any.


 
But they produce far smaller clutch sizes than carpets.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> But they produce far smaller clutch sizes than carpets.



dont they mature much faster?


----------



## unique (Jan 12, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> But they produce far smaller clutch sizes than carpets.


 
But you can put dozens of anteresia into racks.
due to their size, they can be kept in huge numbers 
in very little space, I'm not going to get into it ,but if 
powerfed enough they will reproduce at a very young age.

They will be happy on adult mice and not rats or Rabbits,
therefor saving space and food costs.

They have huge potential, espesially if the breeder
knows what they are doing with power feeding 
and breeding anteresia in large numbers (which Snake Ranch deffinatly would.)

The price on them will come down very fast...dont forget that macs still give
largish clutches for anteresia...so they will be even cheaper then albino childreni.


i think the albino macs are a little different 
cant be compared to albino darwins and definitely not tricky 9ft albino olives.

if you are looking for an investment quality aussie python..go with the olives, 
just make shure you know what you are doing.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

unique said:


> But you can put dozens of anteresia into racks.
> due to their size, they can be kept in huge numbers
> in very little space, I'm not going to get into it ,but if
> powerfed enough they will reproduce at a very young age.
> ...



no way my house is big enough for a pair of albino olives... i'm not planning to invest in the albino mac's just yet... what i want are the darwin's... and I am cooking a plan for a stunning jungle line which is all hush hush haha


----------



## Cabotinage (Jan 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> no way my house is big enough for a pair of albino olives... i'm not planning to invest in the albino mac's just yet... what i want are the darwin's... and I am cooking a plan for a stunning jungle line which is all hush hush haha




are they purple? if not then im not intreseted. haha


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> are they purple? if not then im not intreseted. haha



they can be lol (gets out his spray cans)


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 13, 2010)

Let me guess you're new hush hush jungle plan is crossing a jungle with an albino???Have you ever bred any pythons at all?Be careful buying adults as if they seem nice it would make me ask why would someone sell a perfectly good breeding pair of animals?You don't know their history let alone know the snakes themselves.This is why if I'm purchasing I rarely ever would buy an adult unless I knew the seller well to trust his information and there's so much more satisfaction raising your hatchlings to adults and breeding from them,then you will know everything about your animals,buying adults is a bit of a lucky dip!

Didn't know there were albino childreni yet,news to me,anyone have any pics or is this a albino that hasn't appeared in the hobby yet??

The albino mac SR has is the same type of albino as the albino darwins being Tyrosinaise positive hence they can display colours such as yellows,pinks/reds even lavenders which is basically a purple .My male albino had lavender areas on him,mainly the head but didn't stay that colour and is now a very reduced yellow albino which I'm going to try and produce snow or all white albino darwins.Being much larger than antaresia and the variation of the albino darwins are much more impressive looking animals however we all have different views on what we prefer,each to their own,beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 13, 2010)

I think albino's are disgusting. They just look.... wrong.


----------



## toximac (Jan 13, 2010)

Its pretty hot biogenetical and deep...Im one of the guys on their waiting list..*cough* haha


----------



## D3pro (Feb 12, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> Let me guess you're new hush hush jungle plan is crossing a jungle with an albino???Have you ever bred any pythons at all?



haha, no i'm not into cross breeding, and the snakes I have are from a great breeder! It's a nice project and I don't feel like talking about it cause I haven't had the results yet! 
(sorry about the late reply)


----------



## D3pro (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw my first pair of albino's (close up) today, I know many of you have seen them... but it's such a difference seen them up close. My jaw dropped with awe. I want one, I want one, I WANT ONE. lol


----------



## schizmz (Mar 1, 2010)

yes they are a stunning snake..maybe oneday


----------



## cris (Mar 1, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> But they produce far smaller clutch sizes than carpets.



No, they but can breed at around a year old and the larger nothern ones will lay almost as many eggs as a carpet pythons when they grow bigger. The unknown fitness and legality is the only reason i havnt bought them as an investment.

If i lived in a state where hybrids and mutations were legal i would be transfering them to stimies and childrens right now. I would make a heap of money breeding stuff i consider to be rubbish. However one of the rumours i heard was that an albino mac was confiscated by the EPA a few years ago.


----------



## longqi (Mar 2, 2010)

If two human albinos wanted to have kids together every doctor on Earth would advise against it
because of the genetic malformity

Yet we encourage breeders to increase the numbers of albino reptiles??


----------



## chilli (Mar 2, 2010)

longqi said:


> If two human albinos wanted to have kids together every doctor on Earth would advise against it
> because of the genetic malformity
> 
> Yet we encourage breeders to increase the numbers of albino reptiles??



but if you wanted to breed locale specific humans, they would call you hitler. ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Khagan (Mar 2, 2010)

longqi said:


> If two human albinos wanted to have kids together every doctor on Earth would advise against it
> because of the genetic malformity
> 
> Yet we encourage breeders to increase the numbers of albino reptiles??



Snakes =/= humans.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think albinos look great. darwins and macs are both on my wishlist and I'm sure i will get a pair of each in the next few seasons.


----------



## cris (Mar 2, 2010)

chilli said:


> but if you wanted to breed locale specific humans, they would call you hitler. ironic, isn't it?



Currently humans are considered to be one subspecies(aka race) even though there a millions of genetic differances between human locality types. I could say more but i would probably be banned.


----------



## MisLis (Mar 4, 2010)

There is speculation that this albino mac could be a mac / childrens cross . Having heard the story of their origins paying 7k for a trait that has not yet been proven is a big risk in my opinion.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 4, 2010)

MisLis said:


> There is speculation that this albino mac could be a mac / childrens cross . Having heard the story of their origins paying 7k for a trait that has not yet been proven is a big risk in my opinion.



the trait is now proven


----------



## D3pro (Mar 27, 2010)

cris said:


> Currently humans are considered to be one subspecies(aka race) even though there a millions of genetic differances between human locality types. I could say more but i would probably be banned.



I'm an Italian locale... which means I'm part African by heritage... I started a cross breeding project by putting a 100% Italian locale human (aka me) and a 100% Indian locale human (aka my wife) to form a Hybrid human with very desirable traits, such as olive skin and perfect hair... 

haha, that felt weirder to write then to read.


----------



## deebo (Mar 27, 2010)

d3pro - but what will you advertise your children as?


----------



## D3pro (Mar 27, 2010)

David Evans said:


> d3pro - but what will you advertise your children as?



Perfection... lol


----------



## deebo (Mar 27, 2010)

very calm placid animals but kind of snappy come feeding time.....


----------



## D3pro (Mar 27, 2010)

David Evans said:


> very calm placid animals but kind of snappy come feeding time.....



Well my line is a placid well behaved one lol


----------



## MisLis (Mar 31, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> the trait is now proven


 
Would like to see pics of the albino offspring. Were they produced by being mated to a childreni or maculosus.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2010)

MisLis said:


> Would like to see pics of the albino offspring. Were they produced by being mated to a childreni or maculosus.



Well the albino is actually a spotted, so you would think they would breed it with another spotted... you would think... 

Most likely we will be seeing "non specific" locales of albino stimmos hahaha... Anyone on the forum got hold of any hets?


----------



## hoppyone (Apr 3, 2010)

LOOK all i want to know is where i can one ???????


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2010)

while were all here and the thread is called "albino pythons" instead of the original name "OMG OMG OMG" why dont some of our lucky members who own albino's post some pics up! APS LOVES ALBINOS!!!


----------



## Sel (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice christmas present


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 7, 2011)

how much would one of these set you back ???


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

snake ranch is selling hets for a few K


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 8, 2011)

After Snake Ranch showed us what they do in regards to prices when they release animals (charge extremely high prices then drop ENORMOUSLY within a few seasons) I would be surprised that anyone would pay so much for these albino Macs. 

They are stunning animals and I will definitely buy one in the future...... Maybe in a couple of years when they are a quarter of this price!

As everyone has said, macs are easy to breed, lay larger clutches on average than the other antaresia and can be bred a lot younger than carpets. Plus we know that SR will slash prices once the private breeders start producing young and trying to sell them as this has been proven with the RSP and albino Darwins.


----------



## No-two (Feb 8, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> After Snake Ranch showed us what they do in regards to prices when they release animals (charge extremely high prices then drop ENORMOUSLY within a few seasons) I would be surprised that anyone would pay so much for these albino Macs.
> 
> They are stunning animals and I will definitely buy one in the future...... Maybe in a couple of years when they are a quarter of this price!
> 
> As everyone has said, macs are easy to breed, lay larger clutches on average than the other antaresia and can be bred a lot younger than carpets. Plus we know that SR will slash prices once the private breeders start producing young and trying to sell them as this has been proven with the RSP and albino Darwins.



Roughies were never going to keep their high price as long as albinos, they're just brown snakes. Hardly appealing to those whom don't apreciate them for what they are. The demise of albino darwins was always there and wasn't instigated by SR either. I think albino prices will be fairly good, nothing silly, but they won't keep it long. They will be very popular animals and be easily sold by the bucket load once established for everyday keepers. 

You have to remember the first people to get into them are investing and will want to make a profit. They can breed at 18months very easily but alot of people don't do it and don't 'get them' at that age. The clutch sizes are hardly big, in an 18month old you'd probably get 10. In terms of them being easy to breed, so are most snakes, it doesn't make a diferance. 

Price drops are made by everyone everyday, I don't see anyone complaining about those. I have people calling me saying they've seen childreni for $100 will I do mine cheaper. I say buy the $100 ones and they almost always by mine for whatever I'm charging. The price drops aren't too bad, I'd rather sell 100 baby albinos at $500each than 20 at serval thousand.


----------



## zuesowns (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm very disappointed D3... I went through 7 pages of posts and I didn't get to see 1 photo, stop being cheap - host your images longer.........


----------



## snakebag (Feb 8, 2011)

Word is there will be some for sale at the castle hill show along with another morph that has not been advertised yet.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 8, 2011)

where did u hear this snakebag?


----------



## Kenno (Feb 8, 2011)

snakebag said:


> Word is there will be some for sale at the castle hill show along with another morph that has not been advertised yet.



On the money! i think some of the keyboard warriors heads may just explode sometime after the expo


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooooh exciting! Wish I was going along to see it! You will have to let us all know!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2011)

lol snow white and the seven herpers


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 9, 2011)

BROWNS said:


> The albino mac SR has is the *same type of albino as the albino darwins being Tyrosinaise positive* hence they can display colours such as yellows,pinks/reds even lavenders which is basically a purple .



Is this correct? Are the albino Macs "Tyrosinaise positive"? My understanding is they are Tyrosinaise negative. I have Tyrosinaise positive childreni that have been bred for many generations and are just caramel. :shock:

This would be very interesting to know - Oh yes the ants playground is very young indeed. These genetics will be another key in herp history :lol:


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 9, 2011)

No, you are correct Glimmerman, they are T- .


----------



## hugsta (Feb 9, 2011)

T+ albinos are generally caramel in colour.

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Tyrosinase*[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - an enzyme required for synthesizing melanin.[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Tyrosinase-negative*[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - an albino whose cells lack tyrosinase, producing a white and yellow/orange animal with pink eyes. A separate albino mutation from tyrosinase-positive. Also called T- .[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Tyrosinase-positive*[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - an albino not able to synthesize melanin, but capable of synthesizing tyrosinase, which results in lavender-brown skin color. Also referred to as T+ . [/FONT]


----------



## chika316 (Feb 9, 2011)

Apparently Carpetpythons.com.au will be releasing granite and zebra carpets at the castle hill expo.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 9, 2011)

some cracker shots here guys !


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 9, 2011)

chika316 said:


> Apparently Carpetpythons.com.au will be releasing granite and zebra carpets at the castle hill expo.


 
That's amazing! Somebody that actually knows what we are doing before we even know what we are doing? My God these forums are full of psychics! Can you tell me what else we will be doing?


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 9, 2011)

If this is accurate, I hope we will get a peek at the Melb expo!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 9, 2011)

It's absolute made up rubbish! We are in a different state. We are coordinating the marketing and advertising of the VHS expo. We have nothing to do with anything that involves the NSW reptile expos. We would also never put any of our animals through the trauma of displaying them in a different state!


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

Our next baby to go out for handling


----------



## spotlight (Feb 9, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Bit behind the times eh?


 waruikazi you still using my quote?, if i had copyrights id be rich!!!

there is a leucistic childrens out there some where it was handed into national parks in townsville over 15yrs ago, id like to know what happened to that snake it was a yearling at the time


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 9, 2011)

bump73 said:


> Hold on correct me if i'm wrong but aren't granites a morph from Irian Jaya or PNG???:?
> 
> Ben


 
I have explained how that happened in another thread. They are both variegata.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2011)

spotlight said:


> waruikazi you still using my quote?, if i had copyrights id be rich!!!
> 
> there is a leucistic childrens out there some where it was handed into national parks in townsville over 15yrs ago, id like to know what happened to that snake it was a yearling at the time



Yeah i know... haven't seen anything better yet! :lol:


----------



## spotlight (Feb 9, 2011)

this is the only pic i have of the leucistic python handed into townsville national parks over 15yrs ago,its a old photo but trust me its eyes where as blue as the sky


----------



## bump73 (Feb 9, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I have explained how that happened in another thread. They are both variegata.



:lol::lol::lol: Seriously you can try and sugar coat it all you want but at the end of the day the granite morph is from IJ carpets not aussie ones. yes they may be classed as variegata (though i think Harrisoni is also used) but they are exotics not natives...


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 9, 2011)

He said he let it go lmfao

Here is a well known picture of it

Gird


Do you know where it went Dave?

do you know where it went Dave?


----------

